
Stasi vs. The NSA Back To Back: Who's Worse - zoowar
http://falkvinge.net/2013/07/05/stasi-vs-the-u-s-nsa-back-to-back-whos-worse-and-by-how-much/
======
benologist
Rubbish piece even by Falkvinge's tabloidesque standards.

